# Bolt



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

I haven't seen this movie, and am considering getting the Blu Ray for the kids. It was released yesterday. What are your opinions on this one?


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

I have this Blu-ray in my Netflix queue for the kiddies. I have not seen it yet. I'm sure the quality will be tiptop. I bet it will be a hit with the kids. Me too


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Not only have I heard it's a pretty good movie, but Ralph Potts (Blu Ray reviewer over at AVS) gave it a 100 for AQ and PQ. As far as I know, it's the only movie he's given a perfect score for audio and video.

Incidentally, HERE'S a $10 off coupon.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> Not only have I heard it's a pretty good movie, but Ralph Potts (Blu Ray reviewer over at AVS) gave it a 100 for AQ and PQ. As far as I know, it's the only movie he's given a perfect score for audio and video.
> 
> Incidentally, HERE'S a $10 off coupon.


Thanks Man! I'm getting this one tonight then!


----------



## Fluthy (Feb 9, 2008)

I took my daughter to it when it came out in the theater... very good movie for kids and adults!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

The previews looked promising, and Ralph has been spot-on with many of his reviews... so that + the $10 coupon from Disney for the Blu-ray sealed the deal for me and I picked it up last night. Haven't watched yet, but will sometime this week.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

We watched it this evening and both the kids and adults were very engaged. Well worth the $19.95 I paid at Target, using Spartanstew's coupon. It comes with BD, DVD, and Digital Copy. The story is pretty cute too. The humor was good for both adults and kids. It was fun!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

smiddy said:


> We watched it this evening and both the kids and adults were very engaged. Well worth the $19.95 I paid at Target, using Spartanstew's coupon. It comes with BD, DVD, and Digital Copy. The story is pretty cute too. The humor was good for both adults and kids. It was fun!


Somebody's getting to be a softy...


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

i took my kid to see this a few days ago at the dollar theater. it was pretty good! that hamster was hilarious!!!


----------



## kevhow (Aug 21, 2006)

I was able to get Bolt Bluray from Toys R Us.com for 14.99 plus $4.33 shipping. $19.32 total. Not sure if it's a website mistake or not, but if you add Bolt Bluray to your cart, it will show the cost as $24.99, plus shipping of about $11. It will also add a "free" Hannah Montana game to your cart. If you remove that game from the cart, it'll lower the price of the Bolt Bluray to $14.99 plus shipping of $4.33.

I didn't notice the $10 off coupon before I place my order, so I'm curious if you do the above trick, will it allow you to use a $10 coupon on the website? If so you'd only be paying $9.32... worth a try.


----------



## 50+ (May 1, 2008)

spartanstew
Thanks for the link to the coupon.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

brant said:


> i took my kid to see this a few days ago at the dollar theater. it was pretty good! that hamster was hilarious!!!


You'll want the movie, since there is a short of Rhino the kids (and you) will love!


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

kevhow said:


> I was able to get Bolt Bluray from Toys R Us.com for 14.99 plus $4.33 shipping. $19.32 total. Not sure if it's a website mistake or not, but if you add Bolt Bluray to your cart, it will show the cost as $24.99, plus shipping of about $11. It will also add a "free" Hannah Montana game to your cart. If you remove that game from the cart, it'll lower the price of the Bolt Bluray to $14.99 plus shipping of $4.33.
> 
> I didn't notice the $10 off coupon before I place my order, so I'm curious if you do the above trick, will it allow you to use a $10 coupon on the website? If so you'd only be paying $9.32... worth a try.


The way I understood the coupon (thanks again Stew!) you could only use it at a retail outlet physical store and not online. But it doesn't hurt to try.


----------



## kevhow (Aug 21, 2006)

smiddy said:


> The way I understood the coupon (thanks again Stew!) you could only use it at a retail outlet physical store and not online. But it doesn't hurt to try.


That makes sense. I already ordered one, but at least I know I couldn't have gotten it cheaper by checking here first. Plus I was still able to get it for the discounted price, and I didn't have to go to the store. So for any other lazy bluray fans out there like myself, try the toysrus site.... You should be able to get it for 19.32 also.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks for the coupon, I am going to pick this up in the next day or two for the kids...


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I watched it last night. What a great movie! It really surprised me. About half way through I turned to my daughter and asked her if it feels like a Pixar movie. She said yes. In the end credits we noticed that the executive producer was John Lasseter. His fingerprints are all over it. Easy to tell. Fast paced comedy and great storytelling.

I highly recommend picking this movie up seen or unseen. Very entertaining.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

I think I just may have to add this to the bluray collection...


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Greg Alsobrook said:


> I think I just may have to add this to the bluray collection...


 Oh, and be sure to look for the Apple products.  I saw a Macbook and a iPhone.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

That's one of the big plusses of the Disney/Pixar merger a few years back... Lassiter was made head of Disney Animation... so while Disney still has Disney movies and Pixar has Pixar movies, Lassiter oversees both... which means, in my opinion, a return to high-quality storytelling for the Disney studios.

I also watched this last night... didn't notice the Apple products, though.. will have to pay attention next time I watch.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Chris Blount said:


> Oh, and be sure to look for the Apple products.  I saw a Macbook and a iPhone.


:lol:

Nice! I'll make sure to keep an eye out for them.

The wife and I just watched 'Wall-E' over the weekend, and got a kick out of the sound effect used for when his batteries are charged up... :lol:


----------

